# Logo für Motorsport-Club: Kritiken bitte!



## ivan4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Nach langer Abwesenheit hab ich nun auch mal wieder was zu posten. Hab den Auftrag für einen Motorsportclub (Rally-Cross) ein neues Logo zu entwerfen. Hier muss ich anmerken, dass die Farben Grün und Gelb bereits vorgegeben waren, da dies die "Club-Farben" sind. Weiters sollte es sich um ein einfaches Logo handeln mit Wiedererkennungswert.

Ich hab mal 4 Varianten erstellt und würde mich jetzt über eure Kritik freun^^. Die ursprünglichen Dateien sind natürlich im Vektorformat, aber zwecks Upload mußte ich sie in ein Bild konvertieren, ihr kennt das ja.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (9. Oktober 2006)

Sagst Du uns auch, wo wir die Dateien anschauen können?  Sonst könnte das etwas schwierig werden.
lg


----------



## ivan4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

Sorry! Hat was nicht funktioniert! Jetzt sollte es funktionieren!

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9638/lerulogos9102006go4.jpg

Sorry noch mal!


----------



## cmyk-vienna (9. Oktober 2006)

Besser, jetzt gibts was zum klicken 
Zu den Logos:
Sorry, aber mich haun alle 4 nicht um. Für einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert ist einfach zu viel drauf, zu asymmetrisch angeordnet und irgendwie "unübersichtlich".
No. 2 und 3 würd ich sofort zu Grabe tragen. Aus 1 und 3 läßt sich vielleicht was machen, die sind aber noch zu aussagslos. Im 1ten sind noch die meisten Ideen drin.
Stell Dir mal folgende Fragen: 
- Wie wichtig ist welches Wort. (Meiner Meinung nach könnte "Team 2" viel viel viel viel viel viel viel  kleiner werden, Motorsport ist nur ein Beiwort, das zur Not auch im Hintergrund stehen kann
- Wie gut ist das Logo erkennbar auf große Distanzen (Ich kann mir vorstellen, beim Motorsport passiert sowas)
- Welche Grundfarbe hat das Motorrad/der Wagen/der Overall/der Helm usw.
Wenn Du uns noch ein paar Infos gibst, findet sich sicher auch der eine oder andere User, der Dir noch einen weiteren Denkanstoß geben kann!
lg.


----------



## ivan4ever (9. Oktober 2006)

Ok, dank dir erst mal!

Zu deinen Punkten:

Team 2 soll deutlich lesbar sein, weil es noch ein zweites Team gibt und man kennt ja den Konkurrenzkampf in der Motorsportbranche.

Die Farbe von Auto/Helm/Anzug, etc. ist das größte Problem, da sie nicht konstant ist, dh die kann sich von Saison zu Saison ändern, vielleicht sogar öfters (Ist ein privates Team und somit stark auf die Sponsoren angewiesen^^).

Am Besten ist es wohll ich arbeite noch mal drüber^^. Danke für die Kritik, setz mich gleich noch mal dran, vielleicht kann ich morgen schon was besseres posten.

cu


----------



## helaukoenig (10. Oktober 2006)

Ohne Frage würde auch ich Entwurf 2 und 3 zu Grabe tragen. An Entwurf 4 gefällt mir der Sticker (Aufkleber) Charakter und deer Ansatz motorsportliche Dynamik durch Schrägstellen zu simulieren. Aber es fehlt ein wenig an Platz. Würdest du den einzelnen Elementen mehr Paltz zu atmen geben, kämen sie besser zur Geltung. So sind sie alle sehr gedrängt und heben sich dadurch gegenseitig auf und das Logo wirkt als starrer monolithischer Block, aus dem das Auge keine bemerkenswerte Einzelheit herausgreift, um sich von dort aus weiterzuarbeiten.


----------



## holzoepfael (10. Oktober 2006)

Würde an der Version Vier weiterarbeiten. Und zwar würde ich kein geschlossenes Rechteck als Rahmen verwenden. Versuche es doch mit alternativen geometrischen Formen die eher passen und nichts geschlossenes. das engt ein. Und dann wie oben gesagt wurde, mit den Schriften spielen, damit es mehr Luft gibt....


----------



## Mamphil (10. Oktober 2006)

Offtopic:
Wie zählt ihr eigentlich die Logos durch?
	
	
	



```
+-------+      +-------+      +-------+      +-------+      
| 1 | 2 |      | 1 | 3 |      | 1 | 2 |      | 3 | 1 |
+-------+ oder +-------+ oder +-------+ oder +-------+ oder ....
| 3 | 4 |      | 2 | 4 |      | 4 | 3 |      | 4 | 2 |
+-------+      +-------+      +-------+      +-------+
```
Mamphil


----------



## ivan4ever (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Hab heute Nacht noch mal ein paar Varianten des ersten Entwurfs erstellt und ein paar neue runde Varianten. Was haltet ihr von denen? (zwecks einfacherer Kommunikation hab ich sie dieses Mal durchnummeriert^^).

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/108/lerulogos110102006kopiezd9.jpg

Danke für die neu hinzugekommenen Verbesserungsvorschläge! Ich werd gleich noch weiter dran arbeiten.

cu


----------



## cmyk-vienna (10. Oktober 2006)

Wow. Das nenn ich eine Verbesserung. Kompliment. Im Gegensatz zu vorher 100:1!
Meine persönlichen Favoriten: 3 & 4.
Wobei die runden Entwürfe durchaus Potenzial haben, da sie das Motorprinzip ganz gut rüberbringen.
Wie hast Du denn vor die Logos produzieren zu lassen? Werden die gestickt oder gedruckt?


----------



## ivan4ever (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi!

Danke für das Lob! Irgendwie stellt sich bei mir immer wieder raus, dass ich in der Nacht am besten Arbeite^^. Bei den runden Varianten bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Lesbarkeit von "Team2" und "Motorsportclub", da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

Zur Produktionsart: Soweit ich weiß, werden die Logos gedruckt, wobei das noch nicht ganz sicher ist. Irgendwie findet in dem Club grad ein etwas größerer Umbruch statt und deshalb sind manche Dinge noch nicht so vorhersehbar.

Mal sehen ob ich heute Nacht nochmal was zu Stande bringe.

cu


----------



## helaukoenig (10. Oktober 2006)

Mein Favorit: 3. Die Mehrarbeit hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## jadranko (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch für Nr. 3, hat die meiste Dynamik von allen....

5 und 6 sind schlecht lesbar, da sich Gelb und Weiß meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut macht...
Bei Nr. 1 sind die Buchstaben zu weit auseinander

Wie gesagt Nr. 3 ist auch mein Favorit..


----------



## X-Color (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich schließe mich an und finde auch das  Nr.3 meinen Geschmack am ehesten trifft.


----------



## ivan4ever (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich noch mal bei Euch bedanken für die Kritiken und die Verbesserungsvorschläge! Meine weiteren Verbesserungsversuche waren leider nicht mehr so fruchtbar.

Am Wochenende ist es soweit dann gibt es eine erste Zwischenpräsentation. Sollte alles klappen werde ich euch im Laufe des Winters/Frühlings noch mal belästigen, denn dann steht mir die Plakatgestaltung und sonstige grafische Arbeit für ein Rennen ins Haus! Also haltet mir die Daumen ^^.

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe und

cu


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Oktober 2006)

Na, dann viel Glück bei der Präsentation! Mast- und Schotenbruch  und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter´m Kiel. So sagt man doch im Rennsport?


----------

